# Phone and chromebook



## Sophien2020 (May 1, 2020)

I am using a Chromebook and I have a photo that I want to download onto my phone. Idk how to do this and I don't know if this is possible. But... Pls, help me.


----------



## AmyToo (Sep 22, 2017)

Is it saved to Google Photos?


----------

